# Topics > 5G >  5G Wireless Communications, Rohde & Schwarz GmbH & Co KG, Munich, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Rohde & Schwarz GmbH & Co KG

Home page - rohde-schwarz.com/5G

"Demystifying 5G video series"

----------


## Airicist

Rohde & Schwarz webinar: Unleashing 5G mm-waves – a test & measurement perspective

Published on Oct 17, 2014




> In the past 12 months, research around 5G wireless communications has gained significant momentum. Aspects discussed include how to define the overall use cases and constituent technology elements in order to fulfill the anticipated demanding requirements. At present, neither frequencies nor bandwidths have been decided on, and it is still unclear as to what a potential new physical layer may look like. But it seems obvious that 5G will require, among other things, higher frequencies and bandwidths to accommodate the anticipated capacity. This poses a challenge for transceiver components such as filters, mixers and amplifiers. To design these components and later integrate them into an mm-wave transceiver, adequate test and measurement solutions are essential. This webinar discusses the associated test and measurement aspects and challenges that have been identified, and demonstrates initial measurement solutions. 
> 
> What you will learn: 
> - Status of worldwide 5G research activities 
> - Requirements and technology options for 5G 
> - Challenges and available solutions from a test & measurement perspective

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – requirements and timeline

Published on Feb 15, 2016




> In this video we answer the questions: what is 5G, what are the targeted applications and resulting requirements and what is the anticipated timeline? 
> 
> The demystifying 5G video series discusses main topics related to 5G including requirements, timeline, potential frequency and waveform candidates.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – limitations of LTE

Published on Feb 16, 2016




> What limitations of LTE have been identified from a waveform perspective and related to 5G? How do new 5G waveform candidates cope with these limitations?

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – waveform candidates

Published on Feb 17, 2016




> Comparison of an OFDM-based LTE waveform with 5G waveform candidates such as UFMC, FBMC, GFDM and f-OFDM.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – frequency candidates

Published on Feb 18, 2016




> A future 5G mobile communication standard shall support among other things a feature defined as enhanced mobile broadband (eMBB). eMBB calls for Gbps peak data rates and hundreds of Mbps average user data rates. This requires wider bandwidths that are only available in the cmWave and mmWave frequency spectrum. What are the frequencies and frequency bands for 5G that are being discussed in the industry?

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – signal generation and analysis of cm- and mm-wave frequencies

Published on Feb 19, 2016




> How does Rohde & Schwarz support 5G research activities at cmWave and mmWave frequencies? The video demonstrates high frequency signal generation and analysis using signal generator and analyzer solutions from Rohde & Schwarz.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – How about 5G EVM measurements better than 40 dB at 28 GHz?

Published on Mar 23, 2016




> The 28 GHz band is one of the 5G frequency candidates that gains a lot of attention in South Korea and the USA. Signal bandwidths of up to 500 MHz are under discussion. The R&S®SMW200A vector signal generator and R&S®FSW signal and spectrum analyzer from Rohde & Schwarz deliver the required performance for transmitter and receiver design and enable design engineers to measure signal quality such as error vector magnitude (EVM) of -40 dB or even better for wideband signals at cm-wave frequencies.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – 2 GHz modulation bandwidth for 5G signal generation

Published on Mar 23, 2016




> Enhanced mobile broadband is a major topic in the ongoing 5G discussions, with peak data rates in the Gbit/s range and average user data rates of 100 Mbit/s. To achieve these data rates wider signal bandwidths of 500 MHz, 1 GHz and even up to 2 GHz are considered, only available at higher frequencies sub 6 GHz and beyond. To enable the industry to study wider bandwidths at higher frequencies, Rohde & Schwarz implemented a unique 2 GHz modulation bandwidth in the R&S®SMW200A vector signal generator enabling 5G signal evaluation up to 40 GHz carrier frequency.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – UFMC signal generation

Published on Mar 29, 2016




> How to generate UFMC signals? Universal filter multi carrier (UFMC) is one of the deliverables of the EU-funded 5GNOW project. Rohde & Schwarz implemented UFMC and other 5G waveform candidates in their signal generator and signal analyzer solutions. This enables researchers to compare waveform candidates with each other and their own proposals, perform hardware in-the-loop experiments such as analyzing the impact of non-linear devices (e.g. power amplifier) to the signal characteristics and optimize RF front-end designs.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – UFMC signal demodulation

Published on Mar 24, 2016




> How to demodulate UFMC signals? Universal filter multi carrier (UFMC) is one of the deliverables of the EU-funded 5GNOW project. Rohde & Schwarz implemented UFMC and other 5G waveform candidates in their signal generator and signal analyzer solutions. This enables researchers to compare waveform candidates with each other and their own proposals, perform hardware in-the-loop experiments such as analyzing the impact of non-linear devices (e.g. power amplifier) to the signal characteristics and optimize RF front-end designs.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – PAPR: Difference for 5G PHY layer concepts vs. LTE

Published on Jun 28, 2016




> The peak-to-average power ratio (PAPR) is a critical parameter for describing a waveform, such as OFDM. 5G waveform candidates, such as FBMC, UFMC and GFDM, are also OFDM-based. In this video we explore the PAPR for these waveforms and compare them to LTE, a fully standardized technology including scrambling and channel coding methods. FBMC, UFMC and GFDM are pure physical layer concepts and thus lack of a fully defined scrambling method. How this fact impacts the PAPR for the 5G waveform candidates is also analyzed.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – PAPR: Generating a scrambled payload sequence

Published on Jun 28, 2016




> Even 5G waveform candidates, such as FBMC, UFMC and GFDM, are based on OFDM, they are pure physical layer concepts that lack of a fully defined scrambling method. This results in a varying peak-to-average power ratio (PAPR) depending on the used payload data which are typically pseudo noise (PN) sequences. In this video we describe how to generate a scrambled bit sequence using the LTE standard.
> 
> The demystifying 5G video series discusses main topics related to 5G including requirements, timeline, potential frequency and waveform candidates.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – PAPR: Scrambled payload sequences for 5G waveform candidates

Published on Jun 29, 2016




> In this video we explain how to use a scrambled bit sequence as payload in form of a data list for 5G waveform candidates, such as FBMC, UFMC or GFDM, using the R&S®SMW200A vector signal generator.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – 5G power amplifier characterization

Published on Jun 30, 2016




> In this video we explore how to set up Rohde & Schwarz signal generators and spectrum analyzers to characterize a 5G power amplifier using 5G waveform candidates, such as FBMC, UFMC or GFDM.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – Full power frequency sweep for 5G PA characterization

Published on Jul 4, 2016




> 5G power amplifiers typically support a power range and a frequency band. It is important to characterize the amplifier for these settings using power and frequency sweep and 5G waveform candidates such as FBMC, UFMC and GFDM. This video demonstrates a power vs. frequency sweep while measuring error vector magnitude (EVM), crest factor, adjacent channel leakage power ratio (ACLR) and other relevant parameters using the R&S®SMW200A vector signal generator and R&S®FSW signal and spectrum analyzer from Rohde & Schwarz.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – External harmonic mixer vs. spectrum analyzer

Published on Jul 5, 2016




> How to extend the frequency range of your spectrum analyzer? You can either use external harmonic mixers or invest in a new spectrum analyzer that covers the required frequency range. This video explains the differences between both methods and why a spectrum analyzer has a clear advantage compared to an external harmonic mixer.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – US is leading the race for 5G frequency candidates

Published on Nov 9, 2016




> In July 2016 the Federal Communication Commission (FCC), the US regulator, decided to open up additional spectrum for future 5G wireless communications. This video provides a summary on the intended frequency bands for 5G in the US and explains the potential auction principles.
> 
> The demystifying 5G video series discusses main topics related to 5G including requirements, timeline, potential frequency and waveform candidates.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – 5G specification published by Verizon Wireless

Published on Nov 10, 2016




> In July 2016 Verizon Wireless, the United States tier-1 network operator, published a first set of technical specification for a proprietary 5G wireless communications standard. The standard is based on LTE Release 12 and intended for "fixed wireless access". This video provides some background information and compares the Verizon Wireless 5G standard with the current LTE specification from a physical layer point of view.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – Verizon Wireless 5G waveform

Published on Nov 11, 2016




> How to configure a waveform that follows the Verizon Wireless 5G specification is the topic of this video. The focus is on downlink and synchronization signals, broadcast channels and beamforming reference signals.
> 
> The demystifying 5G video series discusses main topics related to 5G including requirements, timeline, potential frequency and waveform candidates.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – 28 GHz PA characterization with Verizon Wireless 5G waveform

Published on Nov 14, 2016




> This video demonstrates how to test a power amplifier that operates at 28 GHz. We use a downlink signal characteristic based on a waveform that follows the Verizon Wireless 5G specification.
> 
> The demystifying 5G video series discusses main topics related to 5G including requirements, timeline, potential frequency and waveform candidates.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – Signal analysis of Verizon Wireless 5G waveforms

Published on Nov 15, 2016




> The analysis of a 5G signal following the Verizon Wireless 5G specification is demonstrated in this video. The R&S®SMW200A vector signal generator transmits a 28 GHz 5G signal that is captured with the R&S®FSW signal and spectrum analyzer. For postprocessing, the R&S®FS-K96PC OFDM vector signal analysis software from Rohde & Schwarz is applied.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – 3GPP RAN1 status for 5G New Radio (NR)

Published on Nov 16, 2016




> This video shows the current status of 5G New Radio (NR) in 3GPP with focus on RAN1 – the group within 3GPP that is responsible for physical layer aspects.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – 5G New Radio (NR) waveform generation

Published on Nov 17, 2016




> How to generate a 5G New Radio (NR) waveform? This video demonstrates the generation of a 5G NR waveform using the R&S®SMW200A vector signal generator and the R&S®SMW-K114 5G air interface candidates option from Rohde & Schwarz. In this example the 5G waveform uses one of the physical layer parameterization currently discussed in 3GPP RAN1.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – 5G New Radio (NR) waveform analysis

Published on Nov 18, 2016




> How to analyze a 5G New Radio (NR) waveform? This video demonstrates how to create a configuration file with the R&S®FS-K96PC OFDM vector signal analysis software from Rohde & Schwarz to analyze an OFDM-based waveform that follows the physical layer parameterization for 5G NR.

----------


## Airicist

Accurate 5G antenna characterization up to mmWave presented at GSMA MWC 2017

Published on Mar 16, 2017




> Rohde & Schwarz demonstrated 5G antenna testing up to mmWave frequencies in a portable shielded chamber at the GSMA Mobile World Congress 2017 in Barcelona. The scalable R&S®ATS1000 antenna test system supports 3D antenna characterization, beamforming testing as well as near-field to far-field transformation. The system even enables far-field measurements for 5G frequencies such as 28 GHz and 39 GHz in a compact setup.

----------


## Airicist

Be first for 5G signal generation and analysis presented at GSMA MWC 2017

Published on Mar 16, 2017




> Rohde & Schwarz demonstrated 5G component characterization at 28 GHz at the GSMA Mobile World Congress 2017 in Barcelona. The R&S®SMW200A vector signal generator supports signal generation according to the 28 GHz pre-5G specification. Combined with the R&S®FSW signal and spectrum analyzer supporting an internal 1.2 GHz analysis bandwidth makes this setup ideal for in-depth component characteristics such as for 28 GHz power amplifier development.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G - Enable mobility in 5G systems

Published on Mar 23, 2017




> Dual connectivity is the method of choice for (pre-)5G and 5G NR to enable full mobility using LTE as an anchor technology. However, there are quite some differences between the 3GPP-based version of dual connectivity and how (pre-)5G standards are planning to utilize this methodology. In this video we explore the differences between the two.
> 
> The demystifying 5G video series discusses main topics related to 5G including requirements, timeline, potential frequency and waveform candidates.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G - How mobile is 5G at mmWave frequencies?

Published on Mar 23, 2017




> mmWave frequencies provide quite some challenges, including a much higher Doppler shift compared to sub-6 GHz frequencies when targeting higher speeds. This puts some significant challenges on system design to enable full mobility. In this video we explore the fundamentals for mobility in a cellular system and show how (pre-)5G and 5G systems eventually tackle this challenge.
> 
> The demystifying 5G video series discusses main topics related to 5G including requirements, timeline, potential frequency and waveform candidates.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G and the evolution to massive MIMO for increased capacity and profit

Published on Mar 28, 2017




> What is the motivation for 5G from an operator’s perspective? This webinar explores two critical technologies for evolving 4G into 5G: virtualization of the baseband processing and massive MIMO antenna arrays. Baseband virtualization can result in 50 % lower operating expenses (OPEX) for cellular operators while increasing network capacity by implementing enhanced coordinated multipoint (CoMP). Massive MIMO replaces existing separate radio units and passive antennas with an integrated transceiver plus antenna arrays to create an active antenna system with the coexistence of beamforming and MU-MIMO architectures. While both technologies are considered critical for 5G, they are already being developed for integration into existing TD-LTE networks. In this webinar, the challenges facing massive MIMO deployment and measurement will be briefly addressed, and over-the-air (OTA) measurements for 5G mmWave radio equipment based on Rohde & Schwarz benchtop OTA solutions will be demonstrated.
> 
> What you will learn:
> - Massive MIMO concept, application and challenges
> - Measurement of 5G antenna radiation pattern using the R&S®DST200 RF diagnostic chamber
> - Realtime beamsteering measurements for mmWave systems with the OTA power measurement solution

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – UFMC signal generation

Published on Mar 29, 2017




> How to generate UFMC signals? Universal filter multi carrier (UFMC) is one of the deliverables of the EU-funded 5GNOW project. Rohde & Schwarz implemented UFMC and other 5G waveform candidates in their signal generator and signal analyzer solutions. This enables researchers to compare waveform candidates with each other and their own proposals, perform hardware in-the-loop experiments such as analyzing the impact of non-linear devices (e.g. power amplifier) to the signal characteristics and optimize RF front-end designs.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G - Full test support of Verizon Wireless 5GTF specification

Published on Jul 26, 2017




> In July 2016, Verizon Wireless and its partners published a 5G technology standard based on 3GPP's Release 12 specification for LTE. Known as 5GTF, the specification targets Fixed Wireless Access (FWA) as application scenario with no mobility. The targeted frequency band is 28 GHz. Rohde & Schwarz implemented this specification into its signal generator and spectrum analyzer solutions to allow early adaptors the testing of mmWave RF components, RF frontends, 5G remote radio heads (RRH), customer premise equipment (CPE) and modem implementations. This video provides an overview on 5GTF test solutions based on the R&S SMW200A vector signal generator and the R&S FSW signal and spectrum analyzer from Rohde & Schwarz.
> The demystifying 5G video series discusses main topics related to 5G including requirements, timeline, potential frequency and waveform candidates.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G - What causes the high PAPR in the V5GTF signal?

Published on Jul 27, 2017




> Implementing the Verizon Wireless 5GTF specification reveals a high overall peak-to-average power ratio (PAPR) for a downlink only signal. In this video, we look at what causes the high signal peaks. 
> The demystifying 5G video series discusses main topics related to 5G including requirements, timeline, potential frequency and waveform candidates.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – V5GTF crest factor reduction (CFR) - a simple way out?

Published on Jul 28, 2017




> A high peak-to-average power ratio (PAPR) is not beneficial as it challenges the non-linear power amplifier operation close to compression for maximum efficiency. A possible way out is to apply crest factor reduction (CFR) techniques such as to clip high signal peaks. This video demonstrates a simple method to clip (any) waveform, including the Verizon Wireless 5GTF signal, using software tools for signal generation and analysis from Rohde & Schwarz. 
> The demystifying 5G video series discusses main topics related to 5G including requirements, timeline, potential frequency and waveform candidates.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G - How about clipping a V5GTF signal?

Published on Jul 31, 2017




> This video compares the performance of a V5GTF standard-compliant signal showing a standard-dependent high peak-to-average power ratio (PAPR) with a clipped version of such a signal. Did the crest factor improve? How about the error vector magnitude (EVM)?
> The demystifying 5G video series discusses main topics related to 5G including requirements, timeline, potential frequency and waveform candidates.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G - Testing the true performance of ADCs

Published on Sep 4, 2017




> Enhanced mobile broadband (eMBB), one of the 5G use cases, targets wider bandwidths at frequencies in the mmWave range to achieve the promised Gbps experience. This requires new, high-resolution digital-to-analog converters (DACs) and analog-to-digital converters (ADCs), such as the recently launched ADC12DJ3200 from Texas Instruments. They demand highest signal purity for testing their true performance. The R&S SMA100B RF and microwave analog signal generator from Rohde & Schwarz combines highest output power, lowest phase noise and lowest wideband noise making it ideal for high-resolution ADC/DAC testing as demonstrated in this video.
> 
> The demystifying 5G video series discusses main topics related to 5G including requirements, timeline, potential frequency and waveform candidates.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G - Wideband noise and its impact on testing the true performance of ADCs

Published on Sep 5, 2017




> High-resolution digital-to-analog converters (DACs) and analog-to-digital converters (ADCs) such as the recently launched ADC12DJ3200 from Texas Instruments are particularly required for 5G mobile communication applications. Reliable testing of such components demands signal generators with highest signal purity. This video focusses on wideband noise and its impact on the ADC performance. We compare the wideband noise performance of conventional signal generators with the R&S SMA100B RF and microwave analog signal generator from Rohde & Schwarz that offers an improved wideband noise performance of more than 10 dB.
> 
> The demystifying 5G video series discusses main topics related to 5G including requirements, timeline, potential frequency and waveform candidates.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G - Ready for testing 5G NR sub-6 GHz devices in production with the R&S CMW100

Published on Nov 22, 2017




> 3GPP's 5G NR will support frequency ranges up to 52.6 GHz, but initial 5G designs will use frequencies below 6 GHz with focus on 3.5 GHz. For sub-6 GHz carrier frequencies, 3GPP currently discusses a maximum bandwidth per component carrier of 100 MHz. The R&S CMW100 communications manufacturing test set with a supported bandwidth of 160 MHz is ready for testing initial 5G NR sub-6 GHz wireless devices in production. The video demonstrates a typical manufacturing test case using a 5G NR-like waveform.
> 
> The demystifying 5G video series discusses main topics related to 5G including requirements, timeline, potential frequency and waveform candidates.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G - Minimizing the impact of accessories when testing 5G RF components

Published on Nov 24, 2017




> Testing RF components, such as power amplifiers and filters, or prototype transceiver modules becomes much more complex with higher frequencies, particularly in the mmWave range used for 5G. Calibrating the test equipment to minimize their impact was extensive and time-consuming, and a change in power level or frequency range often required a recalibration. The R&S SMW200A vector signal analyzer and R&S FSW signal and spectrum analyzer from Rohde & Schwarz make the calibration of the signal path towards the device under test (DUT) simple and easy, as demonstrated in this video.
> 
> The demystifying 5G video series discusses main topics related to 5G including requirements, timeline, potential frequency and waveform candidates.

----------


## Airicist

First 5G NR signal generator and analyzer presented at MWC 2018

Published on Feb 28, 2018




> Rohde & Schwarz presented the first integrated 5G NR signal generator and analyzer test solution at the GSMA Mobile World Congress 2018 in Barcelona. The R&S®SMW200A vector signal generator supports signal generation in the sub-6 GHz and mmWave frequency range according to 3GPP 5G new radio (NR) specification. Combined with the R&S®FSW signal and spectrum analyzer supporting an internal 2 GHz analysis bandwidth makes this setup ideal for 5G NR infrastructure and device development.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G - Testing a 5G IF transceiver

Published on Jun 4, 2018




> The video explains the benefits of direct RF sampling for 5G systems. It demonstrates how to test a discrete transceiver for 5G NR based on the latest data converters from Texas Instruments, the DAC38RF82 and the ADC12DJ3200, using the R&S®SMA100B RF and microwave analog signal generator, the R&S®SMW200A vector signal generator and the R&S®FSW signal and spectrum analyzer from Rohde & Schwarz.
> 
> The demystifying 5G video series discusses main topics related to 5G including requirements, timeline, frequency bands and waveforms.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G - Over the air (OTA) testing for 5G NR in far-field and near-field

Published on Jul 4, 2018




> This video answers common questions that arise with 5G over the air testing. Where does the far-field start? Is the Fraunhofer distance “the” far-field distance? Do I need to know the antenna location inside the device under test? How can I measure under far-field conditions at near-field distances and remarkably reduce the test setup size?
> The demystifying 5G video series discusses main topics related to 5G including requirements, timeline, frequency bands and waveforms.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – Creating far-field conditions at short distances for 5G over the air testing

Published on Jul 6, 2018




> Over-the-air (OTA) testing for 5G NR devices usually results in high measurement distances – particularly for mmWave frequencies and massive MIMO devices. The video discusses various solutions to significantly reduce the measurement distances in order to achieve a compact test setup for mobile device and base station OTA testing. Learn more about software- and hardware-based field transformations for TX and RX OTA measurements as well as important quiet zone parameters and achievable performance.
> The demystifying 5G video series discusses main topics related to 5G including requirements, timeline, frequency bands and waveforms.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – Repeatable and temperature-based 5G NR OTA testing




> Would you like to learn more about OTA measurement repeatability? And how to combine OTA and temperature measurements? The video discusses various solutions for over-the-air (OTA) testing for 5G NR devices and base stations based on test solutions from Rohde & Schwarz.
> The demystifying 5G video series discusses main topics related to 5G including requirements, timeline, frequency bands and waveforms.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G - 5G NR network measurements at 3.5 GHz

Published on Dec 3, 2018




> The video demonstrates how to perform 5G NR network measurements at 3.5 GHz. In the example shown, the R&S®SMW200A vector signal generator generates a 5G NR signal. The captured RF measurements are visualized with the R&S®ROMES4 drive test software that supports real-time network analysis, optimization and troubleshooting. R&S®ROMES4 is highly configurability allowing to customize the views according to the user’s needs.
> The demystifying 5G video series discusses main topics related to 5G including requirements, timeline, frequency bands and waveforms.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying the 5G NR physical layer

Published on Dec 19, 2018




> In December 2017, 3GPP officially released its first set of Release 15 specifications describing the physical layer for the 5G New Radio (NR) technology. Final specifications on the 5G NR protocol stack are still ongoing and will be completed by March 2018 with Abstract Syntax Notification One (ASN.1). Further corrections and clarifications in the physical layer specifications can be expected during this timeframe as 3GPP members start implementation and discover potential areas of improvement. Initial 5G NR deployments will focus on a non-standalone (NSA) mode. In the next step, 3GPP will specify a standalone (SA) mode by mid-2018. This webinar provides an overview of the latest 5G NR physical layer specification, discusses the test challenges related to 5G and demonstrates practical test solutions. The webinar concludes with a look at the challenges involved in SA operation. 
> Attendees will learn: 
> • 5G NR physical layer details 
> • How to test the 5G NR physical layer 
> • Challenges of the 5G NR standalone (SA) mode

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – Phase noise of clock and LO components in 5G base stations

Published on Mar 6, 2019




> Massive MIMO and beamforming in 5G base stations impose stringent requirements on ADC and DAC sampling clocks and the LO signals in 5G base stations. The video demonstrates a clock generator and an RF synthesizer from IDT and shows the measurement of the phase noise, contributed by these components.
> The demystifying 5G video series discusses main topics related to 5G including requirements, timeline, frequency bands and key components.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – Timing alignment and delay adjustment of SYSREF and sampling clock signals

Published on Mar 6, 2019




> Massive MIMO and beamforming in 5G base stations impose stringent requirements on the clock generator, delivering the SYSREF and sampling clock signals to the ADCs and DACs in the various transceiver chains. The video demonstrates a clock generator from IDT and shows the measurement of time alignment and delay adjustment of SYSREF and sampling clock signals. 
> The demystifying 5G video series discusses main topics related to 5G including requirements, timeline, frequency bands and key components.

----------


## Airicist

Demystifying 5G – Clock input monitoring, holdover and relocking in 5G base stations

Published on Mar 6, 2019




> Clock input monitoring and a corresponding holdover mechanism in case of a loss of the external clock signal are key functions in 5G base stations. The video demonstrates an IDT clock generator and shows the measurement of phase transient during a locked-holdover-relocking-locked cycle. A clock signal with a defined phase noise profile is used to emulate the effect of a real-world clock with a non-ideal phase noise performance.
> The demystifying 5G video series discusses main topics related to 5G including requirements, timeline, frequency bands and key components.

----------


## Airicist

5G is now: Meeting the 5G NR testing challenges

Published on Aug 12, 2019




> Take a look at where 5G New Radio is today, explore the unique challenges for test and measurement and discover innovative solutions with Rohde & Schwarz.

----------


## Airicist

5G is now: the non-standalone mode

Published on Aug 20, 2019




> Get deeper information on the non-standalone mode of 5G NR. It will be used for the first 5G networks and operates 5G on top of an existing LTE network.

----------


## Airicist

5G security aspects

Jun 23, 2020




> 5G is poised to bring many new services and applications to the telecoms and wireless industry. As a decentralized network concept, 5G components will be deployed throughout the network, each requiring strict adherence to security measures. In this short 8-minute video, wireless technology manager, Reiner Stuhlfauth, explains the key technology aspects ensuring 5G security.

----------

